
Space invaders game demo on the EOS blockchain (500ms block time) - dmdque
https://eosauthority.com/space/
======
mattbeckman
It's an interesting proof-of-concept, and I like seeing the block transactions
in real time, but kind of a poor game choice for the demo. I mean, nobody
wants to play Space Invaders with 500ms lag between inputs.

